# Ohio River Buddy Trail Results Powhatan Point 8/13



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

*OHIO RIVER BUDDY TRAIL POWHATAN POINT 8/13/2016*


*Johnny Thompson and Jonathan Thompson are two time winners in the ORBT this season as*

*they caught one of eleven limits and have separated themselves from the rest of the field in the*

*ORBT Points Standings with a 19 point lead. Barring a total blank by them at Ravenswood on*

*September 3rd , they may already be a lock for the Points Championship. The heat of August has*

*made catching bass a real challenge; evident by the low numbers from this pool; the green fish*

*are a rare catch as only two largemouth were checked in as well as the spots with only six, but the*

*smallmouth came in with numbers at 97. Thanks to the ORBT Staff; Ohio River Outdoors; Ken’s Car*

*Care , Polymer Services of Ohio; and the town of Powhatan Point for their support of the Trail.*

*With 47 teams, nine places were paid ; here are the top finishers.*

*1st place – Johnny Thompson/ Jonathan Thompson (5) 7.54 #’s*

*2nd place – Dan Holdern/ Raymond Masters (5) 7.33 #’s*

*3rd place – Ryan McCay (5) 6.45 #’s*

*4th place – Steve Panas/ Mike Panas (5) 6.24 #’s*

*5th place – Ron Henthorn/ Larry Henthorn (4) 5.80 #’s*

*6th place – Pat Gillian/ Toby Workman (5) 5.78 #’s*

*7th place – Derek Brown/ Cody Wagner (4) 5.67 #’s*

*8th place – Ed Hupp/ Rick Russell (5) 5.57 #’s*

*9th place – Robert Johnson/ Dave Williams (5) 5.26 #’s*

*Big Bass – Derek Brown/ Cody Wagner (sm) 3.27 #’s*

*Last regular season ORBT is at Ravenswood on 9/3/2016; Thanks Joe*


----------

